# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Sjenice na posudbu - hitno nam je!

## laumi

trebaju nam 4 ovakve sjenice za Zelendan (ako imate bijele, bilo bi super, ako ne, nema veze)
molim vas, ako netko ima ili može nabaviti ovakvu sjenicu na posudbu, bili bismo vam jako zahvalni
http://www.google.hr/imgres?hl=hr&bi...9,r:2,s:0,i:73

----------


## Beti3

Imam ja, ali sam vam daleko. Dvije bijele. U Pevecu su bile po oko sto kuna prije neke 3-4 godine. Doduše, aluminijska konstrukcija, a ne čelična kao na linku.

----------


## laumi

Beti, hvala ti puno, ali daleko si nam  :Smile: 
kao da jesi!

----------


## Jole&Titi

Ima u Mercatoru po 200kn ili se raspitaj kod iznajmljivaca satora. Tesko da netko doma ima 4 sjenice

----------


## Freja

Pa ne treba jedna osoba imati četiri - jedna po jedna = četiri  :Smile:

----------

